# What type of agreements do you use?



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Just kinda wanted to see what every one was using !!

We use 2 and 3 year agreements.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump Bump


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our biggest job is a 3 year and everthing else is one year. I like the 3 year deal because you know you have it for 3 years and it's good for bugeting.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I try to get 1 year but I only score those with some commercial. Residential you get seasonal. But do to every Bill, Dick, and Harry around here with a plow on the front of anything, some people only do the ye ole handshake agreement


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I push for all 2 years, so we know what you have long term, a few wanted 3 yrs so thats what they got 

I have a half dozen that are handshakes, they been dealing with us for 8 years or so now, them ones a mainly the accounts dad picks up ( i keep telling him its not the 80's any more)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I preferred to have a 5 yr beer agreement!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I prefer to do business on a handshake. Every once in a while we get screwed, but not often, and that's how I would like to be treated.

Some places want a contract, that's fine, I do it however the customer wants.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

LoneCowboy;415602 said:


> I prefer to do business on a handshake. Every once in a while we get screwed, but not often, and that's how I would like to be treated.
> 
> Some places want a contract, that's fine, I do it however the customer wants.


same here. makes it a bit more personal and i figure they will be more likley to call me first than their lawyer first. if they require a five page contract then it makes me skeptical of them.
and if something goes wrong say "i dont know them, i've never seen them before in my life".

just kidding.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

handshakes are ok but i like ever thing spelled out


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It really depends on the type's of jobs you have, your not going to do a 20 acre mall on a hand shake. I can see doing driveway's and small commercial on a hand shake though.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Ultimately I hope every agreement, whether a handshake or a contract is a lifelong agreement. Even a so called year long agreement can and should be a lifelong agreement.
If it's not. Then something went wrong.

Of course ownership/management changes or deaths/moves etc are always ongoing.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

well said snowplower


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you. And of course prices and specifications may or may not change over time, but customer retention is crucial.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Commercial is 1 year with extensions for 2 more.

Residential is 1 year or life time. i.e. I plow my mother-in-law and that one is life time.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I would of bet that, more would push for 2 year agreements


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Most of my marriages didn't last two years.

Im just a fountain of straight lines.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

2/3 of my marriages lasted less than 2 years.

Its like some plowing jobs...took three times to get it right.


----------



## Snow_Pusher (Sep 4, 2007)

We primarily use 1 year agreements. Everyone seems happy with it, besides it allows us to adjust our rates if need be. In some cases the customers want or require a longer term so we try to accomodate when necessary.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

QuadPlower;416182 said:


> 2/3 of my marriages lasted less than 2 years.
> 
> Its like some plowing jobs...took three times to get it right.


(and people ask me why i keep getting engaged but i never get married)


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

bribrius;416262 said:


> (and people ask me why i keep getting engaged but i never get married)


Married people probably. They want you in the same pain they are. :salute:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Snowpower;416296 said:


> Married people probably. They want you in the same pain they are. :salute:


If you can play house with out the death knot, why not.


----------



## bandacon (Oct 11, 2007)

Snowpower;416296 said:


> Married people probably. They want you in the same pain they are. :salute:


Oh the pain, Oh dear lord the pain.....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bandacon;417501 said:


> Oh the pain, Oh dear lord the pain.....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

thats why I havent done it yet, i think she wants to but i'm not jumping the gun LOL


----------



## bandacon (Oct 11, 2007)

No really it's great everyone should do it.




wink, wink, nudge nudge


----------

